# Vintage Style FP



## Dalecamino (Jan 11, 2012)

This took awhile to get everything I needed to make this pen i.e. taps, converter etc. Thanks to Mike Redburn & George Butcher, for their guidance. It's done, and I'll now be able to continue making these. The nib is a Heritance (small) from Indy-Pen-Dance. Thanks Mike and Linda, for your inspiration. I like the vintage style of pens. The finial, and trim rings are brass which, I turned on the metal lathe, as was the rest of the pen. This was a lot of fun. Thanks for looking!


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome !! I really like the look. For me, this is one of the most appealing pens I have seen on this forum.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 11, 2012)

Excellent !!!!:good::good::good:


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 11, 2012)

Chuck, It's pens like this that keeps me visiting the SOYP forum.  Really well done!  I can appreciate the time it took to make the finial and the brass accent rings at the bottom.

I especially like the subtle pattern in the burgundy blank.  Most of the vintage pens I have encountered have a similar look while most of the newer blank makers are going for the wildest combinations they can get.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jan 11, 2012)

Holy Toledo!  Chuck that is your BEST work to date.  That is PMG quality in my eye.  We need to talk.  That is very similar to a Pelikan M320 ruby Red but with a black cap like the red striated ones.  This is flippin awesome.


----------



## Mapster (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow! That definitely is your best pen to date. I saw the pictures of the vintage pens and this is RIGHT ON! Very well done, the only thing I would recommend would be to recess the nib lip, but very well done. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## BSea (Jan 11, 2012)

That really is a beautiful pen.  It's one of the few kitless pens I've seen that looks like it would appeal to the masses.  I think it has just the right amount of brass accents.  The kitless pens I've shown to non penmakers don't seem to like them as much as a basic jr. Gent fountain pen.  I know that the members here can appreciate the time & effort that it takes to make a kitless pen.  But I think the metal couplers & centerbands appeal more to the masses.  That's been my experience (although I admit that it's pretty limited).  YMMV


----------



## mredburn (Jan 11, 2012)

Ya done good Chuck  That is a sweet combination with that color red. Where did you get the blank? Did you paint the tubes?


----------



## hewunch (Jan 11, 2012)

Chuck, WOW! I believe I would have saved that for the Beautiful Pen Contest next month. Great work!


----------



## Curly (Jan 11, 2012)

Chuck if you are still flexible enough, pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks like another kitless war is about to flare up....:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 11, 2012)

Stunning pen.  I'm speechless for anything else to say.


----------



## MrWright (Jan 11, 2012)

Chuck.. You did a great job on that pen!!!!  I have been gathering parts for the past month to make my first kitless FP.  So I will be asking questions to people when I get
hung up on something.  By the way, with your help my finish has improved 100%.


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 11, 2012)

WOW!!!  I agree with Mike about PMG quality and with Hans about at least the beatiful pen contest....that is unless you're holding something better back.


----------



## mrburls (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful work Chuck. I really like the looks of your finial, the brass really adds to the look. Red resin is also awesome color. Did you mix it yourself? 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 11, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> WOW!!!  I agree with Mike about PMG quality and with Hans about at least the beatiful pen contest....that is unless you're holding something better back.



Yeah, If his work is any indicator, he's probably gonna blow that one out of the water in the near future.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 11, 2012)

Chuck,
That ONE sweet looking pen.  The brass turned pieces are fantastic, they really show that baby off.  Well done.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 11, 2012)

G1Pens said:


> Awesome !! I really like the look. For me, this is one of the most appealing pens I have seen on this forum.


I appreciate the kind words. Thank you!



skiprat said:


> Excellent !!!!:good::good::good:


Thanks Steven!:biggrin:



Texatdurango said:


> Chuck, It's pens like this that keeps me visiting the SOYP forum.  Really well done!  I can appreciate the time it took to make the finial and the brass accent rings at the bottom.
> 
> I especially like the subtle pattern in the burgundy blank.  Most of the vintage pens I have encountered have a similar look while most of the newer blank makers are going for the wildest combinations they can get.


Thank you George. I may have found a new direction. I appreciate your help.



IPD_Mr said:


> Holy Toledo!  Chuck that is your BEST work to date.  That is PMG quality in my eye.  We need to talk.  That is very similar to a Pelikan M320 ruby Red but with a black cap like the red striated ones.  This is flippin awesome.


Thanks Mike. It was your post of the Pelikan Flock that, inspired me to try this one. Good move by both of us, Huh?:biggrin:



Mapster said:


> Wow! That definitely is your best pen to date. I saw the pictures of the vintage pens and this is RIGHT ON! Very well done, the only thing I would recommend would be to recess the nib lip, but very well done. Can't wait to see it!


Thanks Marshall. I thought about that recess for the feed shoulder, but it was 2:00 A.M. I'll fix it :wink:



BSea said:


> That really is a beautiful pen.  It's one of the few kitless pens I've seen that looks like it would appeal to the masses.  I think it has just the right amount of brass accents.  The kitless pens I've shown to non penmakers don't seem to like them as much as a basic jr. Gent fountain pen.  I know that the members here can appreciate the time & effort that it takes to make a kitless pen.  But I think the metal couplers & centerbands appeal more to the masses.  That's been my experience (although I admit that it's pretty limited).  YMMV


Thank you, and I agree. This gives a little more to the kitless, IMO.



mredburn said:


> Ya done good Chuck  That is a sweet combination with that color red. Where did you get the blank? Did you paint the tubes?


Thanks Mike, and I appreciate your help too. I really don't remember who sent me this blank. The tubes are painted with VANISHING PAINT :biggrin::biggrin: You can't even see them :biggrin:



hewunch said:


> Chuck, WOW! I believe I would have saved that for the Beautiful Pen Contest next month. Great work!


Thanks Hans. I'm still making pens. So.....there's still time :wink::biggrin:



Curly said:


> Chuck if you are still flexible enough, pat yourself on the back.


Thanks Pete! LOL, it hurts me to shave :redface: I got a Pat from Susanne though:biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow! Very nice! I like the fact that you actually have metal parts besides the clip and nib, like the usual "kitless" pens. The finial and rings just add an extra touch of class... just one more reason to get a metal lathe!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 11, 2012)

Drstrangefart said:


> Looks like another kitless war is about to flare up....:biggrin::biggrin:


:biggrin: Bring it!!:biggrin:



Carl Fisher said:


> Stunning pen.  I'm speechless for anything else to say.


Thanks Carl!



MrWright said:


> Chuck.. You did a great job on that pen!!!!  I have been gathering parts for the past month to make my first kitless FP.  So I will be asking questions to people when I get
> hung up on something.  By the way, with your help my finish has improved 100%.


Thanks Frank! Glad to hear you're stretching it out. Anytime you need anything friend. Let us know.



D.Oliver said:


> WOW!!!  I agree with Mike about PMG quality and with Hans about at least the beatiful pen contest....that is unless you're holding something better back.


Thanks Derek! I'm nowhere near PMG, but that has a nice ring to it!:biggrin: I will probably have an entry for the contest.:wink:



mrburls said:


> Beautiful work Chuck. I really like the looks of your finial, the brass really adds to the look. Red resin is also awesome color. Did you mix it yourself?
> 
> Keith "mrburls"


Thanks Keith! I don't remember who sent me the blank. There are several possibilities, and I'm afraid to take a guess, and offend one of my friends.



cnirenberg said:


> Chuck,
> That ONE sweet looking pen.  The brass turned pieces are fantastic, they really show that baby off.  Well done.


Thanks Cris! This is all YOUR fault, you know? I let you talk me into going by Mike Rouxs house. It was over with after that :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 11, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like another kitless war is about to flare up....:biggrin::biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 11, 2012)

Drstrangefart said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Drstrangefart said:
> ...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 11, 2012)

Chuck, thats............................................words escape me...as I pick my jaw off  the floor.


----------



## EBorraga (Jan 11, 2012)

Great looking pen my friend. I'm also pretty sure that the blank came from Hillbilly Country:biggrin:.


----------



## BradG (Jan 11, 2012)

Chuck, im very impressed. that pen is brilliant, and i can see the thought and planning which went into this one... you pulled it off perfectly


----------



## BigShed (Jan 11, 2012)

That's a beauty Chuck, well done mate. As others ahve said, PMG here you come!

One question, did you make the clip, if so WOW, if not where did that come from?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 11, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Chuck, thats............................................words escape me...as I pick my jaw off  the floor.


Awww....shucks Roy! It's just a pen :biggrin: Thank you sir!:wink:



EBorraga said:


> Great looking pen my friend. I'm also pretty sure that the blank came from Hillbilly Country:biggrin:.


Ernie!! You ARE the man! :biggrin: I now remember, a couple of weeks ago, taking it out of the box you sent me. Thank you pal!



BradG said:


> Chuck, im very impressed. that pen is brilliant, and i can see the thought and planning which went into this one... you pulled it off perfectly


Thank you Brad! It was a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 11, 2012)

BigShed said:


> That's a beauty Chuck, well done mate. As others ahve said, PMG here you come!
> 
> One question, did you make the clip, if so WOW, if not where did that come from?


Thank you Fred! Always appreciate your compliments. Far away from PMG, but I'll keep making these things.:biggrin:

The clip is one of an assortment from Jon Piper (GoodTurns) I believe he told me they are Statesman or Gent clips.


----------



## RichF (Jan 11, 2012)

Chuck,

Really great execution on the pen.  I really like the way you brought the brass into the pen.  I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 11, 2012)

glycerine said:


> Wow! Very nice! I like the fact that you actually have metal parts besides the clip and nib, like the usual "kitless" pens. The finial and rings just add an extra touch of class... just one more reason to get a metal lathe!


Thanks Jeremy! Comments are appreciated.



RichF said:


> Chuck,
> 
> Really great execution on the pen.  I really like the way you brought the brass into the pen.  I look forward to seeing more.


Thanks Rich. The brass idea worked out for me. There will be more similar pens.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow very nice pen. I like the two blanks you used on it.


----------



## gilmax (Jan 12, 2012)

That is one of the best looking pens I have seen in a while.


----------



## bluwolf (Jan 12, 2012)

Chuck, awesome pen! Not to take away from the rest of it but the brass work is great!

Mike


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 12, 2012)

Was just wondering what size taps/dies you used, the blank material, and any other 'bones' you'd like to throw to this old dog?:biggrin:


Really like that you used two different colored blanks to show everything off!  Bet it won't be long and some big old company will copy your design and want $95/kit for 'em(hope you get the percentage)!!!






Scott (big thumbs up) B


----------



## rej19 (Jan 12, 2012)

It must be that warm weather agreeing with you! As I look out my office window with our first winter storm (a small one) coming in. Looks great!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 12, 2012)

Very well done Chuck! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Toni (Jan 12, 2012)

Really nice looking pen!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 12, 2012)

boxerman said:


> Wow very nice pen. I like the two blanks you used on it.


Thanks Craig.



gilmax said:


> That is one of the best looking pens I have seen in a while.


Thanks Ryan.



bluwolf said:


> Chuck, awesome pen! Not to take away from the rest of it but the brass work is great!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike. To hear YOU say awesome, means a lot.:biggrin:



SDB777 said:


> Was just wondering what size taps/dies you used, the blank material, and any other 'bones' you'd like to throw to this old dog?:biggrin:
> 
> 
> Really like that you used two different colored blanks to show everything off!  Bet it won't be long and some big old company will copy your design and want $95/kit for 'em(hope you get the percentage)!!!
> ...


Thanks Scott. I used the 12mm triple start for the cap & barrel. The finial and end piece are 8 x .75mm. Actually, the two colors are used by Pelikan Pens :biggrin:



rej19 said:


> It must be that warm weather agreeing with you! As I look out my office window with our first winter storm (a small one) coming in. Looks great!


Thanks Ron. You'd be surprised what warm weather can do during the right time of year. Wish I could be there for a snow storm



seamus7227 said:


> Very well done Chuck! thanks for sharing!


Thank you Seamus!:biggrin:



Toni said:


> Really nice looking pen!


Thanks Toni!:biggrin: It's appreciated.:wink:


----------



## Lenny (Jan 12, 2012)

My very first reaction, before actually reading the post, was "where did he get that finial cap"?  I LOVE IT! 
Everything works well together with this pen! Excellent!


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 12, 2012)

Great job Chuck!!! Looks like i better watch my back!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 12, 2012)

Lenny said:


> My very first reaction, before actually reading the post, was "where did he get that finial cap"?  I LOVE IT!
> Everything works well together with this pen! Excellent!


Thanks Lenny. Thought I'd try something different.



Timebandit said:


> Great job Chuck!!! Looks like i better watch my back!!


Thank you Justin. We should BOTH be watching OUR backs. :biggrin: Lots of nice pens popping up.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 12, 2012)

Beautiful Chuck! Very classy indeed!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 12, 2012)

Brooks803 said:


> Beautiful Chuck! Very classy indeed!


Thanks Jonathon!:biggrin:


----------

